# [SOLVED] No Audio Device Detected (but it shows up correctly in device-manager)



## Ftmch (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, I bought a new soundcard, since I was tired of my old integrated one, and wanted good surround-sound. The model is Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer Fatal1ty (horrible long names), and my old integrated one is a Realtek-HD (doesn't say more than that). 

Now to my problem, I removed the drivers from Realtek (even cleaned lots of it from the registry) and put in the new soundcard in a PCI-slot, as it's supposed to be done. I then started the computer, canceled the automatic installation and installed the drivers from the CD I got with the card (this is what it said I should do), now the card shows up in the device-manager as "Creative SB X-Fi" and it tells me it's working fine etc. The Creative-update software also detects it so that I can download the latest drivers.

However, I have no sound, and in the control-panel's "sound & sound devices" it says "No sound device" and I can't do anything. :/ (not sure if this is what it's called in english, I'm using the swedish version of Windows XP Professional), I can select the soundcard in creatives Volume Panel (where it says "select audio device") without any error-messages, but when I double click the application (to change the volume etc.) it says it can't find any supported soundcards. 

I tried removing the drivers etc. for the SB-card and installed the Realtek ones again, but it's the same thing there, it shows up in the device manager (under sound - video & gaming-units) but windows still says it can't find an audio-device. My guess is that there's some kind of conflict between the Realtek-integrated card and the new one. 

Anyone got any ideas of what to do? :/

Edit: Also, the computer keeps wanting to install the integrated soundcard, but I can't seem to find any way to turn it off in the BIOS :/ (I have an ABIT motherboard, don't know what type, can't seem to find the box for it). The BIOS is called "Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG" 


I have ofcourse tried to fully remove and reinstall the SB-drivers aswell, but no luck there. :/


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No Audio Device Detected (but it shows up correctly in device-manager)*

Hej, välkommen till TSF. :wave:

In BIOS - look under "Advanced >> Integrated peripherals". You should be able to disable the onboard sound chip there.

If you still have problems finding it:

Download and run *Everest*. 
That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. 
In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.


----------



## Ftmch (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: No Audio Device Detected (but it shows up correctly in device-manager)*

Hej, och tack  

Here's the everest-report (I'm using the swedish version of Everest) 

And well, I can't find the onboard sound under Integrated peripherals, unfortunatly. :/

Also, I tried disconnecting the SB-card and just having the drivers for the Realtek one, but that doesn't work either, which is strange, since it worked before I put in the SB-card. It's the same here though, it finds it in the correct place in the device-manager, with the correct name etc. but windows still doesn't detect any sound-unit. :/


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No Audio Device Detected (but it shows up correctly in device-manager)*

Inga problem, jag är från Sverige.

The motherboard is an ABIT - AB9 Pro.
Download page: http://www2.abit.com.tw/page/en/dow...&pTITLE_ON_SCREEN=AB9+Pro&pSOCKET_TYPE=LGA775

Enter BIOS >> Integrated peripherals >> Onboard PCI Device >> Disable "OnChip Audio Controller".
Save and exit BIOS.









Remember to uninstall the old audio driver/software before you install the Creative software.


----------



## Ftmch (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: No Audio Device Detected (but it shows up correctly in device-manager)*

Well, in my BIOS, there simply isn't anything there :/ Is it possible to change BIOS?

Edit: Oh, it was there, I just didn't look properly, Didn't solve the problem though :/ but atleast I got the integrated sound out of the way. 

Edit again: This is great, when disabling the integrated sound in the bios.. the FIREWIRE function stopped working :S (it couldnt locate my external HD, the USB-ports seemed to work though), when I enabled the integrated sound again, the firewire started working. 

I need some bacon.


----------



## Ftmch (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: No Audio Device Detected (but it shows up correctly in device-manager)*

I think this is worth a new post, I don't really know what the problem was, but I did a system restor to the day before I started to install the card etc. and installed the software, and now it works, the integrated soundcard is also enabled, but I can just choose the SB-one as the one to use, and it works great  

Thanks for trying to help me though! I appreciate it


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No Audio Device Detected (but it shows up correctly in device-manager)*

That's weird since the Firewire controller has a separate entry in BIOS. :4-dontkno

Good to hear it's working now. :smile:


----------



## Ftmch (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: No Audio Device Detected (but it shows up correctly in device-manager)*



eneles said:


> That's weird since the Firewire controller has a separate entry in BIOS. :4-dontkno
> 
> Good to hear it's working now. :smile:


Well, I tried disabling the audio again and now the firewire did work, so it was probably just a coincidence


----------



## Fisk (Jul 17, 2008)

I know this hread is old but i have he exact same problem.
First i had the realtek onboard sound, then installed a creative xfi xtrememusic, and the computer stopped recognizing any audio playback devices "Det finns inga ljuduppspelningsenheter", although there is a device for sound recording, and one for midi playback.
I uninstalled both cards drivers, disabled the realtek card, reinstalled the creative and still same problem.
I tried with a hird soundcard of a different model, still same problem.
i tested the creative card in another computer and its working.
I even put in an old harddrive (dissconnected the current one) and installed a copy of windows, and both he creative card and the inbuilt one worked (this time i didnt uninstall the inbuilt card before i installed he creative one eiher, but it worked.
That copy of windows is xp proffessional, my "real" harddrive has xp home.
The moherboard is an asus A7V8X-LA (its as far as i've found a HP only card).

Oh, and i dont have the option to do a sysem restore.

thats pretty much it, HELP! :'(


----------

